#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Nieuwe geluidset

## LJ Fransis-go

Ik weet niet waar ik dit precies moet plaatsten maar ik probeer het hier maar. Naast mijn licht wil ik graag een fatsoenlijke geluidset.
Zat zelf te denk rond de 120-130 decibel. Budget  2100.

De set die ik nu op het oog heb, is wel samengesteld

2 * HK Audio PR:O 15 
    800 watt max
    128 decibel (half space)
2 * HK Audio PR:O 18s
    1000 watt max
    129 decibel (half space)
2 * Behringer ep 2500

Dit lijkt mij wel een fatsoenlijke set. Persoonlijk denk ik dat ik hiermee clubs / cafe's tot 350 man van geluid kan voorzien. Zijn er mensen die deze een van deze producten heeft. En kan die persoon dan mij vertellen wat zijn bevindingen zijn over het product. Ik sta nog open voor ideen. Dus als jij denkt dat jij een betere / geschiktere geluidset hebt voor mij dan hoor ik het graag.

Nog ff de belangrijke dingen
Budget 2100 eurie
geluidset voor 350 man
top / sub combinatie.

Alvast bedankt voor de reactie

Greetzz

----------


## gaffer

Het zal best wel gaan met zo'n set.om voor 350 man een feestje te draaien.
En op zich is HK voor jouw budget best ok.
Maar wat ik me wel afvraag is of je wel weet wat het opgegeven aantal Db's wat jij wil halen inhoud?
Vind het namelijk heel erg raar dat jij nu al je vermogen in Db's gaat opgeven.
Meestal gebeurd dat in aantal watts namelijk.
En als jij 130 db draait dan zijn er denk ik nog maar weinig mensen die in de zaal blijven staan.
Ook bij 120 db zal dat al wel het geval zijn vrees ik.
Dus als ik jou was zou ik niet gaan voor hard maar voor kwalitatief mooi geluid,dat stevig staat.
Dus.........dat wou ik je even mee geven.

Succes met de zoektocht.
Groeten gaffer.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door gaffer_
> 
> Het zal best wel gaan met zo'n set.om voor 350 man een feestje te draaien.
> En op zich is HK voor jouw budget best ok.
> Maar wat ik me wel afvraag is of je wel weet wat het opgegeven aantal Db's wat jij wil halen inhoud?
> Vind het namelijk heel erg raar dat jij nu al je vermogen in Db's gaat opgeven.
> Meestal gebeurd dat in aantal watts namelijk.
> En als jij 130 db draait dan zijn er denk ik nog maar weinig mensen die in de zaal blijven staan.
> Ook bij 120 db zal dat al wel het geval zijn vrees ik.
> ...



De decibellen die ik aangeef zijn op max vermogen. Ik ben ook niet van plan om telkens zo hard (130 db) te zetten. Als ik hem rond de 105 - 110 db houd dan blijft het geluid nog mooi klinken denk ik dan. En op dat volume lopen de mensen niet weg als je weet dat 120 db de pijngrens is.

Greetzzz

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb al regelmatig Behringer/Dap setjes beter horen klinken dat de Craaft/Solton systemen dus......

Volgens mij bepaald de hoeveelheid en prijs van het materiaal wat je bezit ook niet of je er ook verstand van hebt.

----------


## moderator

verzoek aan mverdult om voortaan met redeen aan te geven waarom Behringer of HK prut zou zijn, nu maak je jezelf zo belachelijk dat ik maar op de prullenbak toets heb geduwd om jezelf in bescherming te nemen.
Verzoek aan luczoveel om dit gezwam niet zo serieus te nemen, dat scheelt hartkwalen  :Big Grin: 
Luc vond de ep-2500 te licht voor dit werk en daar kan ik heel goed inkomen.

owja, onderwerp opgeschoond...

----------


## mverdult

ja,jammer dat je dan wordt verwijdert door een modje. waar ze hier altijd over praten is of over gehuurde spullen of over low budget spullen. hoe kun je nou voor 2000 euro een fatsoenlijke set geluid kopen. mijn versterkers kosten 2 jaar geleden 1499 euro per stuk, en de speakerset was bijna 4000 euro. ik ben niet kapot van behringer nee, alles wat je er van aansluit dat ruist en de HK set daar komt voor mij geen laag uit de kastjes, maar ja wie ben ik ? het zal weer wel weggehaald worden want ik heb alles van mijzelf een betere set als waar hier over gepraat wordt......

----------


## Pino

Hoi Fransis,

Op zich is de geluidset die je aangeeft niet slecht; maar ik denk niet dat je die kan gaan gebruiken om een feest te draaien van 350 man op hoog geluidsniveau.
Maar als je zegt: ik wil een goed volume op een beperkte dansvloer van pakweg 6*6 meter , en voor de rest van het publiek mag het als achtergrond muziek; dan kan dit volgens mij wel.

Wees je dan wel bewust van de beperkingen van je installatie; eventueel uitbreiden kan altijd nog.

Als je echt wil draaien op hoog geluidsniveau, kan je misschien beter op de tweedehandsmarkt eens rondkijken naar iet wat zwaarder materiaal.

zuuk6

Pino

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mverdult_
> 
> ja,jammer dat je dan wordt verwijdert door een modje. waar ze hier altijd over praten is of over gehuurde spullen of over low budget spullen. hoe kun je nou voor 2000 euro een fatsoenlijke set geluid kopen. mijn versterkers kosten 2 jaar geleden 1499 euro per stuk, en de speakerset was bijna 4000 euro. ik ben niet kapot van behringer nee, alles wat je er van aansluit dat ruist en de HK set daar komt voor mij geen laag uit de kastjes, maar ja wie ben ik ? het zal weer wel weggehaald worden want ik heb alles van mijzelf een betere set als waar hier over gepraat wordt......



Ik denk dat je een beetje realistisch moet zijn, het budget is maar 2100 euro, daar koop je zoiezo geen A-merk voor, zeker geen eindtrappen !!!!
Die HK speakerset zal wel voldoen als het maar niet te hard moet en die eindtrap EP2500 zal inderdaad niet zwaar genoeg zijn, dus misschien even zoeken op de tweedehandse markt !!
Mverdult, wees nou eens eerlijk : jou eindtrappen zijn zoiezo top ,maar craaft is nou ook niet bepaalt een a-merk hé  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Ik heb is verder lopen zoeken, toen kwam ik op dit uit

2 * JBL JRX 115 (top)
    1000 watt     128 db
2 * JBL JRX 118s (sub)
    1400 watt     127 db
1 * Phonic XP 3000
    2 * 1000 watt 4 ohm (tops)
1 * Phonic XP 3000
    2 * 1400 watt 2 ohm (subs)

Die Phonic versterker leveren die wel de aangeven vermogen. Of zijn deze versterkers weer te licht voor de jbl boxen. 

Ik heb nog een vraagje wat betekent het aantal ohm. Ik bedoel waar staat dat voor. Draagt het geluid soms verder is je meer ohm hebt.

Bovenstaande set kost bijelkaar 
2654

Ik zou ook willen vragen wat jullie bevindingen zijn over deze producten. 

Greetzzz

----------


## Ibvee

check de toppics over versterkerwaardering tov de speakers, zijn er al een paar van geweest... Dan weet je hoe en waarom je zwaardere versterkers moet nemen.

----------


## BvE

Ik zie dat je steeds kiest voor speakers van een redelijk merk, HK en JBL, en dat je dan vervolgens een versterker erbij uitkiest van Behringer of Phonic. Ik zou echter niet teveel bezuinigen op de versterkers aangezien die het harde werk moeten leveren en een groot deel van de klank maken.

Bovendien moeten versterkers ook betrouwbaar zijn en stabiel, dus bezuinig niet op versterkers (en hun vermogen).

----------


## djjef

Ik ben laast naar Correct in Rotterdam geweest om een aantal sets te beluisteren ik heb de volgende sets beluisterd.

Dynacord Set:
Dynacord A153 (Top)
Dynacord A151 (Sub)
Yamaha P5000

JBL Set:
JBL JRX 115 (Top)
JBL JRX 118 (Sub)
Yamaha P5000

Samson Set:

Samson DB500 (Top)
Samson RS-18 (Sub)
Yamaha P5000

Ben zelf wezen kijken voor boxen voor Drive in shows met een goed geluid en lekkere kracht.

Wat heb ik gedaan, heb alle toonregeling op standaard instellingen gezet (live mixer hing eraan) cdtje erin gestopt en een voor een de sets geluidsterd nou na een klein uurtje wist ik wel welke set het werd. De Dynacord dat was voor mij de doorbraak omdat die een hele mooie klank had, het verschil echter tussen deze Dynacord en JBL/Samson is dat de Dynacord meer voor klank gaat en de JBL/Samson meer kracht gaat daardoor klinkt de JBL/Samson ook iets doffer en de Dynacord wat voller, persoonlijk vindt ik klank mooier dus ik ben gegaan voor de Dynacord ik raad hem je ook aan alleen met 2100 euro's ben je er helaas niet.

Kosten plaatje:

2x Dynacord A153   570,01 (Top)
2x Dynacord A151   470,01 (Sub)
1x Yamaha P5000    593,81
Diverse Kabels

Totaal:  2800,00

Hopelijk heb je wat aan mij stukje,

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jeff (Sound Explosion sound & light service) [8D]

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Hey 

Bedankt, die prijs van mij is een indicatie ongeveer. Want als ik gelijk  3000 had neergezet dan had ik ander boxen gekozen. 

Jij zegt 

het verschil echter tussen deze Dynacord en JBL/Samson is dat de Dynacord meer voor klank gaat en de JBL/Samson meer kracht gaat daardoor klinkt de JBL/Samson ook iets doffer en de Dynacord wat voller,

Die Dynacord gaat ook hard 125 db. En hij Klinkt mooi, dus hij zou perfect zijn voor mij. Ik moet nog ff door sparen voor die boxen (tops). Bij die Dynacord set die jij noemt gaan die tops niet lager dan 55 hz die subs gaan ook niet lager 55 hz. Ik bedoel dus die set jij noemt kan ook zonder sub (s). Of krijg je dan extra bas door die sub (s). En is het erg dan dat hij niet lager gaat dan 55 hz.

Die versterker (de Yamaha) geeft die 4 x 400 watt of 2 x 400 watt. Want in een van die luidspreker zit als het goed is (verbeter me als ik het fout heb) een cross over.

Greetzzz
PS: is die p3500 versterken geen optie voor mij dan.

----------


## djjef

Je hebt het goed gezien dat de subs extra bass geven, als ik jou was zou ik gewoon twee subs erbij nemen.

Yamaha P5000:

8 Ohm 2x 525 watt
4 Ohm 2x 750 watt

Maar zit je over de versterker maar niet in dat komt wel goed. 

Gr Jeff

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Maar ik snap nog niet hoe het zit met die ohm's.

Greetzzzz

----------


## Martijn Tacken

Tja, je zou de fantastische zoekfunctie op dit forum eens kunnen gebruiken aangezien veel meer mensen hier in het verleden naar hebben gevraagd. Ik merk aan je reacties dat je nog niet zoveel van electriciteit en natuurkunde afweet, dus het onderstaande verhaaltje zal ik zo eenvoudig mogelijk proberen te houden. (De vergelijkingen die ik maak zijn alleen voor de beeldvorming, in werkelijkheid zitten er nog een paar addertjes onder het gras, maar dat is nu niet belangrijk.)

Ohm is de zogenaamde eenheid (naam) voor weerstand. Weerstand is zoals het woord eigenlijk al een beetje verklapt de mate waarin iets wordt tegengehouden. In dit geval de stroom. Voor audio versterkers en luidsprekers mag je als regel stellen dat hoe hoger de weerstand, hoe lager de stroom die er door de versterker geleverd moet worden. Dat heeft echter nog niets te maken met hoe hard dat je luidspreker gaat!

Waar is het dan handig voor om te weten hoeveel Ohm je speaker is?
Welnu, de meeste versterkers kunnen niet minder dan 2 Ohm weerstand aan, omdat ze dan te heet worden te veel vermogen moeten leveren enz... Eigenlijk is het zo hoe hoger de weerstand, hoe "prettiger" de versterker het vindt en "mooier" dat hij klinkt.

Nu moet je je een speaker voorstellen als een vergiet waar je water in gooit (het water is de stroom). Een speaker van 8 Ohm heeft een gaatje van 1 millimeter bij 1 millimeter. Een speaker van 4 Ohm heeft een gaatje van 2 millimeter bij 1 millimeter (en is dus 2x zo groot als die van de 8 Ohm luidspreker). Door het vergiet van 4 Ohm stroomt dus zeg maar 2x zoveel water dan door het vergiet van 8 Ohm. Als je nu twee speakers van 8 Ohm samen op 1 uitgang van je versterker zet heb je eigenlijk een speaker van 4 Ohm gemaakt. (2 gaatjes van 1x1 millimeter kan net zoveel water doorheen als 1 gaatje van 2x1 millimeter). 
Dus, voor een versterker zijn 2 speakers van 8 ohm (parallel) hetzelfde als 1 speaker van 4 Ohm.

Sluit je nu een speaker van 4 Ohm aan op je Yamaha P5000 versterker zal hij bij volledige uitsturing (dat is ongeveer: knop helemaal open en een 0dB signaal van je mengpaneeltje) een vermogen van 750W geven.
Sluit je er een speaker van 8 Ohm op aan, zal de versterker een vermogen van 525W geven.

Om het beste geluid uit je systeem te krijgen heb je een aantal vuistregels die je altijd kunt gebruiken:

Regel 1) Zorg ervoor dat je versterkers zo min mogelijk belast dus zo hoog aantal Ohms als maar gaat. 4 subs van 8 Ohm aan elkaar knopen zodat je versterker met 2 Ohm wordt belast is GEEN goed idee! Je krijgt een allerbelabberst geluid, je zult regelmatig uitval krijgen van de versterker of zelfs opgeblazen speakers. Hoe hoger het aantal Ohms, hoe beter ook de dempingsfactor zal zijn. Dit is een mate van "controle" die de versterker heeft over de bewegingen van de speaker.

Regel 2) Zorg ervoor dat het opgegeven vermogen van je versterker 2x zo hoog is dan de opgegeven belastbaarheid van je speakers (bij gelijke Ohmse waarde): Dus een speaker van 400W / 8Ohm stuur je het liefste aan met een versterker van 800W bij 8 Ohm

Regel 3) Ondanks dat heel veel fabrikanten opgeven dat hun versterker het kan, kun je een versterker beter niet in Bridge mode (allebei de uitgangen van de versterker worden samen gebruikt om 1 zware uitgang te maken) gebruiken voor Subs.
Dit is ook weer vanwege het feit dat je het vermogenscircuit van de versterker meestal te zwaar belast waardoor uitval door warmte e.d. eerder voorkomt.

Regel 4) Gebruik zo kort en dik mogelijke kabels!! Dit is het meest onderschatte onderdeel van de geluidsinstallatie door heel veel mensen. Het hoeft geen dure, goude, zilveren of weet ik wat voor soort kabel te zijn als die maar DIK is. Minimaal 2,5 mm2 voor vermogens tot 500W en lengtes tot 5 meter. Moet je langer? Stuur je er meer vermogen in? Gebruik dan 4,0 mm2 of nog dikker. Huis-tuin-en-keuken snoeren van 1,0 of 1,5 mm2 is absoluut taboe voor je speakerset mee aan te sluiten!
De kabel is namelijk ook een soort vergiet dat "water" (stroom) "tegenhoudt". Hoe dunner de kabel, hoe dunner de gaatjes va

----------


## mverdult

hoe werkt dat met die kabels dan ? ik gebruik nu 4 X 4 kwadraat en die past net in een speakon plug. ik heb ook nog geen dikkere luidsprekerkabel gezien hoor als 4 kwadraat......

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:2 * JBL JRX 115 (top)
> 1000 watt 128 db



Je hebt het elke keer over de piekbelastbaarheid van de speakers. Wellicht handig om te weten dat de piekvermogens en belastbaarheden pure verkooppraat zijn en niets met de praktische belastbaarheid te maken hebben. 

Van bovenstaande speaker is de piekbelastbaarheid 1000 W, de rms-belastbaarheid is echter "slechts" 250 W (-6 dB). Dat is ook de belastbaarheid waar je de versterker "op äfstemt".

Ik zou ook niet te veel afgaan op het aantal dB's dat, puur theoretisch, gehaald wordt. Vaak is dit alleen betrouwbaar als het verschil tussen twee speakers vrij groot is (ca. 3 dB of meer). 
De opgegeven gevoeligheden zijn bijna altijd gelogen of erg misleidend.





> citaat:Zat zelf te denk rond de 120-130 decibel



Niet onaardig bedoeld, maar het lukraak gebruiken van technische termen helpt je niet verder.

Voor de duidelijkheid, dat is dus een factor 10 verschil in benodigd vermogen. Alsof je zegt "ik ben op zoek naar een set van 1000 a 10.000 W". Het beste wat je dus kunt doen is je even inlezen op het onderwerp. Op die manier bereik je veel eerder wat je wilt.

Mvg Johan

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Ik heb lopen zoeken naar een andere versterker van 2 x 400 watt met 8 / 4 ohm. Toen kwam ik de XLS 602 van Crown tegen. Is dat een goede versterker voor die Dynacord set. Wat ik dus wil zegen is Crown een goed merk (a-merk).

Greetzzz

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_





> 2 * JBL JRX 115 (top)
> 1000 watt 128 db



Je hebt het elke keer over de piekbelastbaarheid van de speakers. Wellicht handig om te weten dat de piekvermogens en belastbaarheden pure verkooppraat zijn en niets met de praktische belastbaarheid te maken hebben. 

Van bovenstaande speaker is de piekbelastbaarheid 1000 W, de rms-belastbaarheid is echter "slechts" 250 W (-6 dB). Dat is ook de belastbaarheid waar je de versterker "op äfstemt".


Dus als ik een goede a-kwaliteit versterker koop voor die box zal ik al met 2 x 250 watt maxx en 8 ohm heel ver komen. Werkt dit ook zo met alle boxen. Rms waarde is gelijk aan versterken max waarde.

Greetzzz

----------


## sis

Hier staat dat het aanbevolen versterker-vermogen tussen 250 en 500 watt rms mag zijn !!
Dan zou ik kiezen voor een eindtrap met 500 watt vermogen 
http://www.jblpro.com/JRX/pdf/JBL_JRX115%20final.pdf
sis

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Hier staat dat het aanbevolen versterker-vermogen tussen 250 en 500 watt rms mag zijn !!
> Dan zou ik kiezen voor een eindtrap met 500 watt vermogen 
> http://www.jblpro.com/JRX/pdf/JBL_JRX115%20final.pdf
> sis



Van de Dynacord boxen kan ik niet vinden wat voor versterker het beste eraan moet.

Greetzzz

----------


## Rademakers

Een vuistregel is dat je op een luidspreker een versterker aansluit die 1,5 a 2 keer de rms-belastbaarheid kan leveren (oftewel 0,375 a 0,5 keer de piek-belastbaarheid).

De regel gaat alleen op bij luidsprekers waarvan de opgegeven belastbaarheid betrouwbaar is (Dynacord valt daar onder).

Mvg Johan

----------


## Boi

De Phonics leveren echt wat er in de specs staan.
De zelfde inhoud zit ook in de goedkope QLC series. prima amps die je niet in de steek laten.
De JBL-set is een goede set.
mvrg
Boi

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Ik heb gisteren een klassefeest gehad en ik ging draaien. Niks kunnen huren (we hadden geen geld ervoor)dus met me eigen spullen

Autoboxen van de G*mma 350 watt (ik weet het piek belastbaar heid)
derde hands versterker vermogen weet ik niet
met een Behringer mixer (djx700)
skytec dubbele cd-speler

Het zijn NIET de beste spullen, maar niemand kwam klagen wat een slecht geluid. Ik denk dat ik voor de JBL set ga want die gaat lekker hard (dat wouden me voormalige klasgenootjes wel). Het hoeft niet super te klinken. Plus de boxen van JBL zijn goedkoper dan Dynacord. Kan ik sneller aan een goede trus triangle komen voor m'n licht.

Greetzzz
Ps hiermee is het forum nog niet af want als jij nog een goedkopere set hebt die hard gaat en vergelijkbaar is met de JBL set dan hoor ik het graag. Heb toch nog niet :Frown:  genoeg geld voor die set.

----------


## Boi

Ik zou de jbl set niet boven de 350W belasten, uit ervaring weet ik dat er anders kans is dat je hoog clipt.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_
> 
> Ik zou de jbl set niet boven de 350W belasten, uit ervaring weet ik dat er anders kans is dat je hoog clipt.
> groetjes
> Boi



dat ie te hoog klipt. zou ik daar nadere uitleg over kunnen krijgen. en nog een vraagje tussen door. welk vermogen leveren de behringers dan wel.

Greetzz
ps: ik was 4 weken weg op vakantie ben net thuis daarom is het forum niet goed bijgehouden door mij excuses.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Als je al niet weet waar je over praat zou ik toch maar eerst is de zoekfunctie gebruiken. Zodra je weet wat die technische termen betekenen praten we verder. Krijg het idee dat je er allemaal weinig van snapt. Als het maar grote discoboxen[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]zijn die hard gaan. :Wink:

----------


## Boi

Ik was ook 4 weken weg.

Ik zei dat anders de kans er is dat het hoog clipt, met andere worden dat de hoogtoner dicht slaat.

De behringers leveren het vermogen wat ze op de doos zeggen maar zoals al zo vaak besproken; of de koeling is te licht of de voeding, erg vaak komen daar problemen uit voort als de versterkers hard moeten werken.

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> Als je al niet weet waar je over praat zou ik toch maar eerst is de zoekfunctie gebruiken. Zodra je weet wat die technische termen betekenen praten we verder. Krijg het idee dat je er allemaal weinig van snapt. Als het maar grote discoboxen[]zijn die hard gaan.



Dat gevoel heb ik ook vaak, als je de vragen leest.
Maar daar is het forum toch voor; om wat te leren.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Zeker weten! je moet ergens beginnen[:P]

----------


## Dr. Edie

Op de JBL's kan je rustig het dubbele aan opgegeven RMS belastbaarheid geven. Ik heb gemeten, en als uiterste piek behaald mijn T-Amp TA2400 de 1450 Watt (danwel in de clip) en gemiddeld tussen de 1000-1200 Watt (zonder clipping) en boven de 500 Hz ongeveer (daaronder 'slechts' iets van 800 Watt op 4 ohm) 

Hoe dan ook, de JBLs hebben al flink op hun donder gekregen al die keren, zolang de boel niet hoorbaar vervormd (oke, dat doet het toch, maar je weet wat ik bedoel..) en je versterkers niet clippen, en je netjes in het groen blijft (mengpaneel) is er weinig aan de hand. 

Klinken doen ze ook aardig; zeker voor drive-in's vind ik die JRX reeks van JBL een terechte aanrader.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

hey mensen 

was weer ff aan het surfen naar een goede sound-set. ik was me eens aan het verdiepen in actieve boxen. daarom is mijn vraag komt uit de mackie sa1512 een goede klank en zijn het geschikte boxen voor mijn doeleinden? ze gaan wel lekker hard 133db. ik was eens naar (weer) ander boxen aan het zoeken geweest want die goede versterkers vind ik zo duur.

Greetzzz

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> 
> hey mensen 
> 
> was weer ff aan het surfen naar een goede sound-set. ik was me eens aan het verdiepen in actieve boxen. daarom is mijn vraag komt uit de mackie sa1512 een goede klank en zijn het geschikte boxen voor mijn doeleinden? ze gaan wel lekker hard 133db. ik was eens naar (weer) ander boxen aan het zoeken geweest want die goede versterkers vind ik zo duur.
> 
> Greetzzz



Kijk eerst eens naar het aantal rms watts. Voor jou is dB niet echt van belang.
Wat wil je er precies mee doen. Je weet niet echt waar je over praat dus ga eerst maar is uitzoeken wat alles betekend. Er staat genoeg op dit forum.

----------


## Boi

Ik kan me voorstellen dat je op jouw leeftijd meer kijkt naar hoe hard iets maximaal kan, of het nou auto's of boxen zijn!
Als ik jouw was zou ik gewoon een setje huren en dat door berekenen in je prijs voor een avondje disco.
Spaar eerst eens en lees er eens wat meer over voor je wat gaat kopen.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## @ndrew

ik zou zeker geen behringer versterkers nemen want die dingen beginnen te vervormen als je ze een beetje open draait. :Wink:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door @ndrew_
> 
> ik zou zeker geen behringer versterkers nemen want die dingen beginnen te vervormen als je ze een beetje open draait.



Dat ben ik en een hoop andere niet met je eens.

----------


## DJ Thiago

Hey,

Ik weet nu niet wat je specifieke budget is voor een versterker alleen,
maar bij mijn dealer staat de Crown XLS 602 voor 499,- .
Dit is tevens de versterker die ik ook bezit.
Crown is toch een Pro-merk (goeie relaties met Qsc) en deze XLS serie is best betaalbaar en perfecte kwaliteit.
Deze geeft 2x 600 Watt @ 4 ohm en ook niet onbelangrijk denk ik, weegt slechts 14kg. 
De XLS 402 vind je hier voor 449,- .

Misschien een idee ?

mvg Thiago

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

hey mensen

Ik kijk inderdaad naar hoe hard het gaat. Dat is niet zo erg handig van mij. Om ff verder te gaan op de crown versterker, als ze zo goed geluid geven kan ik toch gelijk een setje ev zx4 eraan hangen. Ikzelf heb al een aantal keren ev setjes gehoord. Ik vind ze ontzettend goed klinken. Vooral de bas is goed. Toevallig gaat de zx4 ook entzettend hard. De zx4 continu vermogen is 400 watt en de rms belastbaarheid heb ik nog niet gevonden. De versterkers van crown leveren 2 x 600 watt aan 4 ohm dus met het vermogen komt het wel goed. Natuurlijk moet ik nog een goede eqaulizer erbij zoeken wil het een beetje klinken natuurlijk. De prijs is nog wel te doen

Crown xls 602  479 (ja bij mijn dealer)
Electro Voice zx4  600 per stuk

Totaal  1679 plus goede bekabeling

Laat me jullie mening maar horen over deze set

Greetzzz

----------


## Boi

De ZX4 zijn leuke monitors en ook bruikbaar voor disco met een subkast van 750w eronder. De ZX4 zijn 400w/8ohm rms en daar kan een versterker op van 400w tot 600w/8ohm rms. Zonder subkast lopen ze vanaf een 60Hz(-6dB) dus zonder subkast voor disco niet echt bruikbaar. http://www.electrovoice.com/Electrov...le/ZX4_EDS.pdf

Maar waarom ga je niet volledig actief?
Kijk voor de lol eens naar de nieuwe Lem serie Hurricane. 
En luister niet gelijk naar al die mensen die het afkraken omdat ze LEM alleen uit de oudheid kennen, ga gewoon eens luisteren in Maarsbergen. Voor jou doeleinden zijn het goede en betaalbare kasten. 
B.V. De Lem Hurricane active series, een H400SA 18" actieve sub(400w) met 2* een H300A actieve bi-amp 15" top(250w+50w). kost je een goede 1500euro, aangezien het actief is kan je meerdere sets gewoon doorlussen. Dus geld verdiend een 2de sub of 2 topjes erbij.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> 
> hey mensen
> 
> Ik kijk inderdaar naar hoe haar het gaat. Dat is niet zo erg handig van mij. Om ff verder te gaan of de crown versterker, als ze zo goed geluid geven kan ik toch gelijk een setje ev zx4 eraan hangen. Ikzelf heb al een aantal keren ev setjes gehoord. Ik vind ze ontzettend goed klinken. Vooral de bas is goed. Toevallig gaat de zx4 ook entzettend hard. De zx4 continu vermogen is 400 watt de rms belastbaarheid heb ik nog niet gevonden. De versterkers van crown leveren 2 x 600 watt aan 4 ohm dus met het vermogen komt het wel goed. Natuurlijk moet ik nog een goede eqaulizer erbij zoeken wil het een beetje klinken natuurlijk. De prijs is nog wel te doen
> 
> Crown xls 602  479 (ja bij mijn dealer)
> Electro Voice zx4  600 per stuk
> 
> ...



Hmmm als ik jou was zou ik er geen EQ tussen hangen. Op je mengpaneel zitten al genoeg knopjes waarmee je het geluid kan verknallen. :Wink: 
Als je nog 2 subjes koopt is het wel aan te raden om een Croosovertje te kopen.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

hey mensen

Ja ik ben eigenlijk wel van plan om 1 sub of misschien wel 2 subs te kopen maar ik weet nog niet welke. Iemand daar een advies over. Het liefst actief hoeft ik niet nog een versterker te kopen. Zelf zat ik te denken aan de ev sba 760. Hij is wel duur maar ja het is en het blijft ev. En over lem kan ik weinig vinen en de site www.lemaudio.nl helpt me ook niet veel verder. Ik zou daar graag meer info over hebben. En de zoekfunctie op deze site helpt ook niet veel want dan krijg je allemaal worden zoals (alLEMaal). Daar heb ik weinig aan[V].

Greetzzz

----------


## Boi

Hier kan je wat meer info vinden over de Lem hurricane serie; http://www.lemaudio.com/html/prodott...=do&lingua=eng
Ik weet niet hoe vaak je het gaat gebruiken maar als ik jou was zou ik eerst met eens met wat goedkopers beginnen dan met gelijk zo'n dure set, Het is goed spul dat van EV maar een active sub en dan een passieve set daarboven is leuk maar brengt ook weer een versterker met zich mee en om die te beschermen moet je daar ook weer een flightcase voor hebben, extra kabels die ruimte in beslag nemen etc etc. Neemt allemaal transport ruimte en extra investeringen met zich mee. Een compleet actief setje neemt alleen de kasten aan ruimte + wat 220v kabels en een paar mic.kabels om het aan te sluiten met zich mee. 
En liever wat meer boxen dan enkele hele zware die erg hard vanaf 1 plek het geluid moeten brengen. Beter is 2 subs en 4 topjes die je wat gespreid opstelt dan 2 zwaardere topjes die schreeuwend over de ruimte moeten zien te komen.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_
> 
> Hier kan je wat meer info vinden over de Lem hurricane serie; http://www.lemaudio.com/html/prodott...=do&lingua=eng
> Ik weet niet hoe vaak je het gaat gebruiken maar als ik jou was zou ik eerst met eens met wat goedkopers beginnen dan met gelijk zo'n dure set, Het is goed spul dat van EV maar een active sub en dan een passieve set daarboven is leuk maar brengt ook weer een versterker met zich mee en om die te beschermen moet je daar ook weer een flightcase voor hebben, extra kabels die ruimte in beslag nemen etc etc. Neemt allemaal transport ruimte en extra investeringen met zich mee. Een compleet actief setje neemt alleen de kasten aan ruimte + wat 220v kabels en een paar mic.kabels om het aan te sluiten met zich mee. 
> En liever wat meer boxen dan enkele hele zware die erg hard vanaf 1 plek het geluid moeten brengen. Beter is 2 subs en 4 topjes die je wat gespreid opstelt dan 2 zwaardere topjes die schreeuwend over de ruimte moeten zien te komen.
> groetjes
> Boi



Wat jij zegt is wel waar. Zo heb ik nog niet gedacht. Maar buiten dat, hebben de LEM speakers een goede klank of...... En is de kwaliteit goed van de LEM speakers. 

De set van LEM die mijn wel goed lijkt

LEM h350a            460
LEM h400a            590

En dan 4 tops en 2 of 4 subs
Dus dat is dan 
 3020 met 2 subs en met 4 subs  1080 erbij.
Ik vind het nog steed erg duur hoor. Maar ja dan heb ik straks wel eer van men werk voor dat spul.

Greetzz

----------


## Boi

Beter lezen, H400SA(18") is de powered versie(699 adviesprijs) en H300A(15"+1")is de powered versie(460 adviesprijs)
kan je beginnen met 1sub + 2topjes(1000w), de sub heeft een mono/stereo stand op het X-over, en dan kan je uitbreiden naar 2sub + 2topjes(1400w) en dan naar 2sub + 4 topjes(1800w)of je neemt er een 15" 3-weg powered set bij en de topjes die je al hebt kan je dan als 2de setje halverwege neerzetten op statief. Kijk het voordeel van powered kasten is dat je er zoveel als je wilt kan doorlussen met een mic.kabeltje en een 220v kabel. Wil je 10 subs per kant is dat geen probleem of 100 topjes is gewoon 100 kastjes doorlussen(dit alleen als voorbeeld hè).
De klank is erg helder en schoon en de sub is netjes strak. Voor de prijs zijn ze netter en beter dan goedkope kasten van een duurder merk. En dat voor europese makelij.
Ga eens luisteren bij Heuff in Maarsbergen en oordeel zelf, neem eigen muziek mee en je eigen oren zijn de beste verkopers die er zijn, klinkt het niet dan zoek je wat anders heel simpel, klinkt het zoals jij vindt dat het goed is dan heb je een goede en goedkope basis set waarvanuit je verder kan bouwen.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Heey mensen

Ik vind mackie ook wel mooie boxen hebben staan. Ze zijn allemaal actief. Dan zou ik srm 350 als top nemen en als sub zou ik de swa 1501 nemen. In het boekje van F**dback staat dat je bij 1 1501 2 srm 350 moet is dat een goed combinatie voor een kant. En de prijs is ongerveer hetzelfde als de lem audio set.

Greetzzz

----------


## DJ Thiago

Dan zou ik eerder 2x Mackie SRM 450 nemen en beginnen met eventueel 1 swa 1501 , of als uw budget het toelaat, 2.
Anders beginnen bij eentje, en later eentje bijplaatsen. 
Met andere woorden, ik zou kiezen voor de SRM 450 ipv de SRM 350.
De 10" van de SRM 350 scheelt toch wel wat met de eerste setjes die je aanhaalde.
Bovendien blijf je met de prijs van 2x SRM 450 + swa 1501 beneden de 3000 (zoals doe set van Lem).

mvg Thiago

----------


## DJ Thiago

Bij mijn dealer :

Setjes van Mackie :

- 2x SRM 450 + 1x swa 1501 : 2099 
- 2x SRM 450 + 2x swa 1051 : 2799

Je kan hier zelfs de swa 1501 vervangen door de swa 1801, en dan draait het bedrag rond de 3000.

mvg Thiago

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ Thiago_
> 
> Bij mijn dealer :
> 
> Setjes van Mackie :
> 
> - 2x SRM 450 + 1x swa 1501 : 2099 
> - 2x SRM 450 + 2x swa 1051 : 2799
> 
> ...



Wie is jou dealer dan?
Ik kan natuurlijk de mackie sub ook vervangen door de jbl 18 inch powered sub die is goedkoper maar ik weet niet of het een mooi geluid geeft. Maar voor staat het ook niet netjes 2 heel verschillende merken.

Greetzzz

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Ik wil nog ff toevoegen wat nog een eis is voor mijn set. Het moet makkelijk bij te kopen zijn. Dus geen dure tops van 1000 euri per stuk dat duurt zo lang voordat ik kan uitbreiden hetzelfde geld ook voor de subs.

Greetzz

----------


## DJ Thiago

Wel, op al hetgene jij zegt raad ik Mackie aan.

Ik vind Mackie beter klinken dan JBL, ik vind ze vooral een stuk mooier, en volgens mij zijn ze makkelijk bij te krijgen én goedkoper.

Ik zou de Mackie sub laten, JBl en Mackie zeker niet samengooien in 1 set! Misschien dat het wel voor de sub niet zoveel verschil uitmaakt, maar toch ...

De door mij reeds genoemde set van Mackie vind ik schitterend, zijn prijs waar en goed voor (volgens mij dealer) 400-500 man. 

Wat vind je ervan ?

Ohja, ik weet niet of reclame mag, maar m'n dealer is Bekafun te Izegem.

mvg Thiago

----------


## DJ Thiago

> citaat:Maar buiten dat, hebben de LEM speakers een goede klank of...... En is de kwaliteit goed van de LEM speakers. 
> 
> De set van LEM die mijn wel goed lijkt
> 
> LEM h350a  460
> LEM h400a  590
> 
> En dan 4 tops en 2 of 4 subs
> Dus dat is dan 
> ...



Misschien off-topic, maar ik lees in uw profiel dat je 13 jaar bent ?
Ik vraag me af of jij op die leeftijd al 2000-3000  veil hebt om dergelijks te kopen ?
Op die leeftijd was ik al blij dat ik 100 Bef had om een zak snoep te kopen in een pretpark  :Big Grin: 
Kennelijk een hele rijke burger op uw leeftijd.
Ook, "eer van men werk", heb jij op uw 13e al vast werk waar je een hoop geld mee verdient 
Gewoon enkele overpeinzingen van mijnentwege ...

mvg Thiago

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ Thiago_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Maar buiten dat, hebben de LEM speakers een goede klank of...... En is de kwaliteit goed van de LEM speakers. 
> ...



Ik ben inderdaad nog maar dertien. Ik heb een kranten wijk dat verdient niet zoveel. Maar met eer van men werk bedoel ik eigenlijk dat ik lang heb kunnen wachten en gelijk aan iets goeds heb uitgegeven. Ik begin al met zoeken naar goede speakers omdat er zoveel mooi's op de markt is kwa geluid. En omdat ik geen zin heb om met iets slechts thuis te komen zoek ik nu al heel veel uit voor mijn idee.

Greetzz

----------


## DJ Thiago

Wel, da's in ieder geval een goeie ingesteldheid dat je wacht met kopen tot je iets deftigs kunt aanschaffen.
Ik kan je enkel maar de tip geven dat je goed moet nadenken vooraleer je iets koopt.
Besef goed dat een dergelijke installatie pas een verstandige aankoop is, als je weet wat je er mee gaat doen en als het toch enigszins te betalen en eventueel terug te verdienen is.
In ieder geval, voor iemand van 13 ben je aardig op weg lijkt me.

Als ik je zo hoor, dan veronderstel ik dat de aankoop voor nog niet direct is ?
Op wat valt uw keuze nu ?

mvg Thiago

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Pff doe nou eerst is wat met onze tips. Je komt dan weer met die set aan zetten en dan weer met een heel ander systeem.
Zet eerst is voor jezelf op een rijtje wat je ermee wil doen.
Zoals:
Hoeveel mensen wil ik van geluid kunnen voorzien.
Wil ik ook andere dingen doen dan alleen draaien.
Heb ik ook voldoende ruimte om het op te slaan/ vervoeren.
En zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan.

Ik heb alles even door zitten lezen maar het is allemaal heel erg wazig. Nu word het voor ons heel erg lastig om jou goed te kunnen helpen. En lees voortaan eerst goed voordat je weer reageert. Best iri om 30000000 post achter elkaar te moeten lezen met van alles en nog wat. Kortom: beter formuleren.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Om ff in te gaan op het vorige bericht (omdat hij gelijk heeft) zou ik mijn toekomstige geluidset beter formuleren

Het moet goed klinken

Hoe hard is niet van toepassing zolang ik een goede 250 man van geluid kan voorzien.In zo'n klein mogelijke ruimte natuurlijk.

Doeleinden, vooral voor zaaltjes en huiskamers en een tuinfeest als drive in geluidset, misschien ook voor buiten gebruik achtergrond geluid bij een oppening. En misschien ook voor het uitversterken van een een kleine musical (ongeveer30 spelers).

Of er ruimte is ja zolang het maar niet te gek word. Ik heb maar een kamer van 2 bij 5 meter en ik moet er ook kunnen huiswerk maken.

Wat voor speakers, het liefst heb ik actief.

De tops moeten ook eventueel monitor ingezet kunnen worden. Dus echt op het podium beetje schuin omhoog voor de artiesten en of toneel spelers.

Gewicht onder de 35 kilo per stuk (nog zwaar, 2 man nodig voor op statief te zetten.

De set moet makkelijk uit te breiden zijn.

Flightcase hoeft niet, maar het is wel handig :Big Grin: .

Het moet een top(s) sub(s) combinatie zijn.

Als ik eventueel zoveel uitbrei naar 4 subs en 2 tops per kant dat het makkelijk te stapelen is (ik geloof dat stacken het goede woord is maar ik weet het niet zeker).

Hoeveel watt per box maakt mij niet uit zolang het maar op 1 huis stopcontact kan. De hele set.

Over het geluid zelf

Het moet goed klinken, en stevig staan en toepas baar zijn voor mijn doeleinden.

Ik hoop dat dit zo goed is geformuleerd als er nog iets bij moet zeg het ff en zet ik het in dit bericht

Greetzzz

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ Thiago_
> 
> Wel, da's in ieder geval een goeie ingesteldheid dat je wacht met kopen tot je iets deftigs kunt aanschaffen.
> Ik kan je enkel maar de tip geven dat je goed moet nadenken vooraleer je iets koopt.
> Besef goed dat een dergelijke installatie pas een verstandige aankoop is, als je weet wat je er mee gaat doen en als het toch enigszins te betalen en eventueel terug te verdienen is.
> In ieder geval, voor iemand van 13 ben je aardig op weg lijkt me.
> 
> Als ik je zo hoor, dan veronderstel ik dat de aankoop voor nog niet direct is ?
> Op wat valt uw keuze nu ?
> ...



Om ff antwoord te geven op dit bericht
Nee de aankoop is niet direct bijlange na niet. Ik bedoel voor een dikke vette lening bij de bank ben ik nu veels te jong voor :Frown: .

Greetzzz

----------


## DJ Thiago

Hmz...

Dit werpt weer een heel ander licht op de zaak.
Ik krijg de indruk dat je aan het dromen bent ...
Volgens mij, met enig gevoel voor realisme, is dergelijke set voor jou niet haalbaar de komende jaren.
Dan vraag ik mij af waarom je nu al aan het kijken bent naar dergelijke set van niveau ?

Om even in te gaan op je antwoord die je gaf op de vraag van Drive inn tnt , je somt hier wel enkele voorwaarden op die je graag zou hebben, maar dit heeft eigenlijk niets te zien met bepaald materiaal.

Stel jezelf misschien beter eens de vraag wat je nou echt wilt, en of het misschien niet beter is om even te ontwaken uit een mooie droom ...

Toch het beste gewenst ...

mvg Thiago

----------


## LuPuS

@ DJ Thiago:

Jij hebt nog een flinke korting bij Bekafun als je dat voor die prijs kunt kopen. Ik kom toch iets duurder uit!

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Ik heb inderdaad hoge eisen voor een dertienjarige. Ja misschien het nog inderdaad een droom. Ik zal ff kijken wat af kan vallen bij het lijstje.

Greetzzz

----------


## DJ Thiago

edit door moderator:

Wij zijn hier NIET de verkoop afdeling van bekafun!

----------


## LuPuS

DJ Thiago,

Dat was inderdaad de prijs, wel EXCL. btw te verstaan...

Die actie is trouwens al verlopen, prijs is al terug gestegen  :Wink:

----------


## Boi

Tja, ik blijf erbij voor jou doeleinden zou ik toch maar eens naar die Lem Hurrican's gaan kijken en luisteren, je kan met een klein setje beginnen en dan uitbreiden zoals je wilt als je weer wat geld hebt verdient. Ze klinken goed en het is voor jouw betaalbaar en geeft qua geluid en kwaliteit eer aan je werk.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## Dr. Edie

Eens, en ik heb zelf ook gemerkt, met die goedkope merken blijf je toch VAAK maar aankloten, en is het slechts tijdelijk.. Doe je het in een keer goed denk je later nog eraan terug  :Smile: 

Ben zelf wel verkeerd begonnen en daardoor veel geld eigenlijk weggegooid (Marquant -&gt; Skytec -&gt; Dap MC15 -&gt; RW15) en allen deden absoluut niet naar wensen. Niet dat goedkoop slecht is, maar een goed merk staat ten tweede ook stukken beter wanneer een klant op je site kijkt/ of vraagt naar je apparatuur.

----------


## GoTMoRe

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dr. Edie_
> 
> Eens, en ik heb zelf ook gemerkt, met die goedkope merken blijf je toch VAAK maar aankloten, en is het slechts tijdelijk.. Doe je het in een keer goed denk je later nog eraan terug 
> 
> Ben zelf wel verkeerd begonnen en daardoor veel geld eigenlijk weggegooid (Marquant -&gt; Skytec -&gt; Dap MC15 -&gt; RW15) en allen deden absoluut niet naar wensen. Niet dat goedkoop slecht is, maar een goed merk staat ten tweede ook stukken beter wanneer een klant op je site kijkt/ of vraagt naar je apparatuur.



Een serieuse Dap en een budget A merk zijn anders soms ook wel erg aan elkaar gewaagt!

En in zon situatie zou ik toch echt voor klank gaan, ook al is de tegenstander van de Dap een JBL! 

( Dit natuurlijk als voorbeeld.. )

----------


## Dr. Edie

Klopt ook wel, het is ook helemaal niet zo dat de Dap AX/RW etc reeksen slecht zijn (integendeel voor het geld!) maar wanneer je iets serieuzere feesten doen gaat, volstaat zo'n set al snel niet meer. Althans, dit was in mijn geval. Weet je nu al dat het blijft bij klassenfuifen e.d. zou ik niet weten waarom je een grotere/duurdere set nodig hebben zou dan bijvoorbeeld de AX reeks.

Maar idd; ga vooral eens luisteren.

----------


## DJ Thiago

Ahja; LuPus,

vandaar de wel héél interessante prijzen natuurlijk [ :Stick Out Tongue: ].
Nu, ik heb de actie maar half bekeken, omdat ik bij de test de RCF een stuk beter vond.
Heb ik dan maar gelijk voor RCF gekozen.

On-topic : ik weet niet of het interessant is om nu al diverse systemen aan te raden , als de aankoop ervan nog zo ver verwijderd is.
Zeg es, LJ Fransis-go, voor wanneer plan je eigenlijk de aankoop en wat is je uiteindelijke, realistische budget ?

mvg Thiago

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Nou wanneer de aankoop is dat weet ik niet. Aangezien wij in het noord-holland wonen is dat een ent van de winkels weg. Daarom gaan we niet daar na toe. Alleen met heel veel geluk ga ik naar een goede winkel waar ik alles op me gemak bekijken en vooral luisteren. Daarom verzamel ik nu info en wat ik wel en niet moet doen. Dat ik eindelijk in zo'n sta en ik hoor zo'n ik van dit klinkt dus echt niet. Ga ik weer weg moet ik weer een jaar wachten.

Realistisch budget is rond de 2100 euro niet dat ik gelijk heb maar dan wordt het niet te duur. Dezelfde 2100 euro is uiterlijke wat ik wil betalen voor een basisset dus 2 tops en 1 of 2 subs (ligt eraan hoe goed de subs zijn kwa spreiding of er 1 of 2 nodig zijn). Dus dat ik daarmee erop uit kan en kleine feestjes het geluid te doen. En daarna uitbreiden dan denk ik nu zo ver vooruit dat ik waarschijnlijk al een andere baan heb.

Ik hoop dat ik binnenkort eens kan luisteren naar die mackie serie en de lem set.

Jullie raden me aan om de srm 350 niet te kopen en in de plaats daarvan de srm 450 te kopen om dat de 450 een grote bass speaker heeft. De mackie sa 1521 heeft een 15 incher dus nog groter als de 450. Dan zou de 1521 een betere bas hebben en de 1521 is net zo duur als de 450. Wat is dan het verschil? En is het verstandiger om de 1521 of de 450 te doen. Of is het beter om naar een goede winkel te gaan en te luister naar beide en dan de beste te kiezen.

Greetzzz

----------


## Boi

Als je wat verschillende sets wil horen in jouw prijsklasse ga dan eens luisteren bij Feedback in Rotterdam, dagje uit en genoeg verschillende sets om zelf een oordeel te vellen. Zit vlak bij rotterdam Noord ns-station.
groetjes
Boi

PS
Voor de vooroordelers, Lem valt niet te vergelijken met skytec en de goedkope dap troep!

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_
> 
> Als je wat verschillende sets wil horen in jouw prijsklasse ga dan eens luisteren bij Feedback in Rotterdam, dagje uit en genoeg verschillende sets om zelf een oordeel te vellen. Zit vlak bij rotterdam Noord ns-station.
> groetjes
> Boi
> 
> PS
> Voor de vooroordelers, Lem valt niet te vergelijken met skytec en de goedkope dap troep!



Bedankt voor de tip. Maar ik ben daar een keer geweest en ik natuurlijk ff gekeken op de geluidsafdeling ik vind het daar een zooitje daar kan ik niet op men gemak luisteren naar de sets. Daar staat echt alles volgebouwd.

Greetzzz

----------


## Boi

Klopt dat is een nadeel, het pand is te klein voor ze maar een nieuw pand zit er voorlopig niet in. Voor EV en Dynacord kan je het beste naar Almere en voor Lem, Mackie, JBL en nog veel meer merken moet je bij Heuff zijn in Maarsbergen.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_
> 
> Klopt dat is een nadeel, het pand is te klein voor ze maar een nieuw pand zit er voorlopig niet in. Voor EV en Dynacord kan je het beste naar Almere en voor Lem, Mackie, JBL en nog veel meer merken moet je bij Heuff zijn in Maarsbergen.
> groetjes
> Boi



Ev naar Almere de internet sit daarvan is toch www.electricaudio.nl
op de site staat niet de ze daar ook Dyncord hebben. Dus vantevoren gewoon bellen van ik wil die en die setjes horen met die en die versterkers erop? En ze vinden het niet erg als je niks koopt want ik heb toch nog niet genoeg geld vandaar. 

Greetzz

----------


## Boi

Electric Sound en Nederland Muziek http://www.nederlandmuziek.com/ is het zelfde ES is de import/groothandel en NM is de shop. Verkopen als standaard boxen dus EV en Dynacord(is de zelfde fabriek/eigenaar, allemaal van EVI)Staan verschillende sets van 1.200 tot boven de 10.000.
Maar bij heuff heb je meer keuze en pushen ze je niet om iets te kopen wat bij NM nog wel eens wil gebeuren.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_
> 
> Electric Sound en Nederland Muziek http://www.nederlandmuziek.com/ is het zelfde ES is de import/groothandel en NM is de shop. Verkopen als standaard boxen dus EV en Dynacord(is de zelfde fabriek/eigenaar, allemaal van EVI)Staan verschillende sets van 1.200 tot boven de 10.000.
> Maar bij heuff heb je meer keuze en pushen ze je niet om iets te kopen wat bij NM nog wel eens wil gebeuren.



Dan zijn ze knap bezig, dus niet. Als ze gaan pushen pak ik men cd's (als ik die aan het afspelen ben om te horen wat goed is) en ik loop zo de winkel uit. Dan ga ik wel naar Duitsland ofzo. Want men pa is daar niet blij mee als ze gaan pushen. Trouwens nog iets als ik in de ev winkel naar ev setjes luisteren gaan zouden ze me wel serieus nemen omdat ik nog maar 13 ben en al kijk naar een set van ev. Ik bedoel ze lopen ook te pushen daar waarom niet. Tis wel of-topic

Greetzzz

----------


## Boi

Ja, ik vind het ook niet net, maar ja ieder zijn meug. Tja ibbenburen is niet zover over de grens, ook interessant. Maar ik denk dat je maar eens een middagje met je vader naar Maarsbergen moet rijden om daar eens te gaan luisteren. Is niet zo heel ver bij jullie vandaan.
succes
Boi

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_
> 
> Ja, ik vind het ook niet net, maar ja ieder zijn meug. Tja ibbenburen is niet zover over de grens, ook interessant. Maar ik denk dat je maar eens een middagje met je vader naar Maarsbergen moet rijden om daar eens te gaan luisteren. Is niet zo heel ver bij jullie vandaan.
> succes
> Boi



Ik hoop dat ik binnenkort naar Maarsbergen ga. Maar buiten dat als ik dan ge luisteren naar die setje van JBL en Mackie en heel misschien wel LEM maar denk het niet. Waar moet ik doen op letten als ik naar de speakers zelf kijk. Dan bedoel ik niet de klank maar waar moet ik letten zelf aan de speakers bijv materiaal en wat voor zit er voor en dat soort dingen. Dat zou ik graag wil weten want dan kan ik dat lijste maken en meenemen en de speakers daar op beoordeel natuurlijk als ik geweest ben in een winkel dan zal ik wat ik er van vind in dit topic neerzetten.

Greetzzz

----------


## Boi

Je moet zo rekenen in de wat lagere prijsklasse zijn bijna alle kasten hetzelfde qua materiaal en qua kwalitiet, als je er voorzichtig en net mee omgaat gaat het jaren mee.
Waar moet je opletten? Ik denk dat je vooral op de maat en het gewicht moet letten, past het wel in je vervoer. Groot is leuk maar ook zwaar en je moet ook genoeg vervoer ruimte dan hebben. Kan ik er makkelijk mee uitbreiden? Dat zijn eerder de zaken waar je op moet letten. Zitten er goede (hoek)beschermers op? Doet het solide en net afgewerkt aan. Tja, kleine dingetjes maken het verschil uit, ook of het wetherproof is indien je buiten wilt draaien ivm met vochtproblemen.

Ga maar gewoon lekker luisteren naar een 18"sub met 2 12"topjes en kijk of het genoeg heeft voor jou doeleinde en of het binnen je budget valt en dan maakt het merk niet zoveel uit. Het setje wat jouw het beste bevalt is het beste wat er voor jouw is. Heel simpel. 
Houdt er wel rekening mee dat je een statief en een paal voor in de sub moet aanschaffen, om je topjes op te plaatsen en de aansluit kabels, dus zo'n 150euro voor de bijkomende kosten.
Als je wat gehoord hebt wat je bevalt ga dan eerst met je pa wat drinken en eten en ga dan nog eens luisteren naar 1 of 2 andere setjes en dan nog een keer naar je voorkeur setje om te zien of het toch dat gene had wat je de eerste keer ook opviel om het te willen hebben. En probeer dan een deal te maken, zo van ik wil dat setje wel hebben met de kabels en de statieven erbij maar maak eens een leuk prijsje voor me om me over de streep te trekken, vaak scheelt het je dan een 75 tot 125euro en soms wel meer(beetje afhankelijk van het merk en wat voor marge ze hebben). Bij een wat goedkoper setje kan je misschien een extra subkast lospeuteren binnen je budget op die manier.

We horen het wel, wat jouw nieuwe set gaat worden.
succes 
Boi

----------


## LuPuS

Kon het niet beter verwoorden als hierboven!!!

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

eey mensen

Ik heb nog geen tijd gehad om te gaan luisteren naar verschillende geluidsetjes. De reden daarvan is dat de scholen net zijn begonnen en ik weinig tijd heb om te gaan luisteren. Waarschijnlijk gaan we in de herfstvakantie er een paar dagen voor uit trekken. Ik zou een willen weten of die rcf art serie iets voor mij is. Ik bedoel daar word al met zoveel lof over gesproken. Het gaat nu vooral om klank, want de meeste boxen van die prijs gaan echt goed hard.
Laat me jullie mening weten.

Greetzz
Ps (1) Heeft rcf een site zojuist welke?
Ps (2) Welke randapp. moet ik hebben om van alles goed te kunnen     afstellen?

----------


## Boi

Persoonlijk vind ik ze niet echt body hebben, het zijn voor de prijs goede boxen. Maar om er een niet schreeuwerig disco-geluid mee te kunnen neerzetten zou ik ze niet kopen, tenzij je er natuurlijk een stuk of 6 neerzet(op statief) met 2 subkasten.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_
> 
> Persoonlijk vind ik ze niet echt body hebben, het zijn voor de prijs goede boxen. Maar om er een niet schreeuwerig disco-geluid mee te kunnen neerzetten zou ik ze niet kopen, tenzij je er natuurlijk een stuk of 6 neerzet(op statief) met 2 subkasten.
> groetjes
> Boi



Nee dan is het niet haalbaar met 2 tops en 2 subs.

Greetzzz

----------


## DJ Thiago

Hey,

Ik vind de RCF Art 325A toch wel meer vullend dan de Mackie bvb.
Je haalt er , volgens mijn testen, meer rendement uit en ze zijn daardoor wat beter geschikt voor fuifdoeleinden of feestjes.

De Mackie SRM 450 heeft een warmere klank en is meer een allrounder.
Dat ze geen body hebben, trek ik in twijfel.

Ik beschik zelf over 2x RCF ARt 325A en samen met een basskast levert dit een leuke combinatie op die lekker klinkt !

mvg Thiago

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

heey mensen

Ik wou ff mededelen dat ik waarschijnlijk een keuze ga maken uit de volgende boxen
Mackie
srm 450
sa 1512 de eerste 2 zijn even duur dus daar gaat het vooral om klank
sa 1530 deze is duurder als de eerste 2 maar deze is 3 weg als deze veel beter klinkt dan srm 450 / sa 1512 dan wordt het deze.
De subs
swa 1501
swa 1801 welke sub ligt vooral aan de klank met bovenstande tops.

Greetzz
Heeft iemand anders nog andere sets laat maar horen.
ps ik ben nog steeds benieuw naar die rcf kasten ik zou graag daar een internet site van willen.
thnx

----------


## Boi

http://www.rcfaudio.com/VediMacro.ph...nuAttivo=1652# en dan speakers &gt; art serie
groetjes
Boi

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

[quote]_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_

http://www.rcfaudio.com/VediMacro.ph...nuAttivo=1652# en dan speakers &gt; art serie
groetjes
Boi
[/quote

Hartstikke bedankt

Greetzz

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Heey mensen

Kent of heeft iemand nog een test nummer die het hele frequentie beriek in 1 keer doet. Dus we starten bij +/- 20 hz en dan langzaam opschroeven naar de +/- 21000 hz. of andersom. Dan kan ik precies horen waar ongveer de dipjes in het frequentie beriek zit. Daar kan ik natuurlijk ook mijn keuze door laten beinvloeden. Wat ik zoek is eigenlijk een audio test cd. Ik wil een originele kopen maar ik niet waar. Of desnoods bestel ik em.
Wie o wie heeft misschien zelf nog zon track en kan die naar mij sturen. (hoe, dat regelen we dan wel als het zover is).

Alvast bedankt

Greetzz

----------


## Watt Xtra

waarom koop je niet een setje behringer?? 2 keer 18" laag plus een 12" topje per kant! daarnaast 2 keer P1600 amps van dap plus eenvoudig crossovertje!! kabels en een tussenpaaltje en je bent klaar voor ongeveer 2300 euro!!
heb je echte drive in speakers, leuk geluid en kun je 300 man aan, mocht het om minder aantal personen gaan laat je gewoon aantal subs thuis. en ja dan kun je ook nog uitbreidden naar bijvoorbeeld 4 laagkasten per kant en 2 topjes.
er zijn jou al vele drive in shows voor gegaan!!

----------


## Dr. Edie

Sorry,

300 man met 2 Behringer dingen? Ik doe het je niet na. Niet dat het geen aardig setje is, máár 300 is wat hoog gegrepen.

----------


## Boi

Ik heb zo'n officieële test CD maar denk niet dat je daar iets aan hebt om dat gewoon alleen met je gehoor te doen. Zo werkt dat niet.
Op zo'n cd staan alle tonen en ruizen die je nodig hebt voor een test maar je zal ook een aflees apparaat moeten hebben, want alleen weergeven van piepjes en ruisjes zegt niks. 1Khz klinkt altijd harder dan 100Hz of 10KHz dus of er een dip of piek ergens zit kan je niet zo horen, tenzij er een toongenerator en een spectrum analizer in je hoofd zit.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## Radar

Het is geen test cd maar een programma.

http://www.david-taylor.pwp.blueyond...are/audio.html

Leuk om te hebben maar om zo maar op het gehoor te testen natuurlijk totaal waardeloos.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ik vind "Daily Disco" van Yello wel een geschikt nummer voor zo'n test.
Zit redelijk wat bas in, kerkorgel, synth, drums...
Te vinden op o.a. "Yello 1980 - 1985 the New Mix in One Go"


Suc6 ermee!

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_
> 
> Ik heb zo'n officieële test CD maar denk niet dat je daar iets aan hebt om dat gewoon alleen met je gehoor te doen. Zo werkt dat niet.
> Op zo'n cd staan alle tonen en ruizen die je nodig hebt voor een test maar je zal ook een aflees apparaat moeten hebben, want alleen weergeven van piepjes en ruisjes zegt niks. 1Khz klinkt altijd harder dan 100Hz of 10KHz dus of er een dip of piek ergens zit kan je niet zo horen, tenzij er een toongenerator en een spectrum analizer in je hoofd zit.
> groetjes
> Boi



Ik geloof dat ik zo een apperaatje heb gezien. Maar ik vind te prijzig als ik hem maar 1 keer gebruik(750).

Greetzz

----------


## Watt Xtra

to dr. edie ik heb het ook over een setje van dubbel 18" per kant met top!! maar ik hoor altijd op het forum dat dit de "beste" drive-in sets zijn voor het geld en dat ze zo hard gaan. Draai zelf met een kW of 6 als we een feestje hebben voor 300 man. maar hier wordt geschreven dat er 350 man mee moet kunnen worden bespeeld en dat met 2 actieve kasten, ja dat gaat er bij mij ook niet in. wat er ook niet in gaat is dat er door de persoon in kwestie zeer spoedig een dergelijke set wordt aangeschaft. Hij is inmiddels al 3 keer veranderd van merk en weet het dan, en dan toch weer niet. toen ik 13 was had ik niet even zoveel geld om een setje luidsprekers aan te schaffen, dat geef ik tegenwoordig ook nog niet even lukraak uit!

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tfproductions_
> 
> to dr. edie ik heb het ook over een setje van dubbel 18" per kant met top!! maar ik hoor altijd op het forum dat dit de "beste" drive-in sets zijn voor het geld en dat ze zo hard gaan. Draai zelf met een kW of 6 als we een feestje hebben voor 300 man. maar hier wordt geschreven dat er 350 man mee moet kunnen worden bespeeld en dat met 2 actieve kasten, ja dat gaat er bij mij ook niet in. wat er ook niet in gaat is dat er door de persoon in kwestie zeer spoedig een dergelijke set wordt aangeschaft. Hij is inmiddels al 3 keer veranderd van merk en weet het dan, en dan toch weer niet. toen ik 13 was had ik niet even zoveel geld om een setje luidsprekers aan te schaffen, dat geef ik tegenwoordig ook nog niet even lukraak uit!



Gelijk heb je ook wel.

Dubbel 18" per kant veranderd de zaak een beetje, toch zet ik voor 350 een heel ander setje weg (momenteel mijn eigen haalt dat ook niet). Niet dat het Behringer setje slecht is, maar absoluut niet een beste keus. Voornamelijk de toppen vond ik niet super. Ook deelt de set, vind ik, geen lekkere klappen uit. Echt hard gaat het ook niet. Het ligt ook helemaal aan je eisen natuurlijk.

----------


## Watt Xtra

ja maar hier gaat het ook over een budget set, speel zelf ook wel voor 300-500 man en dan staat er ook een hele andere set, hier is echter wel veel werk, zweet en nog meer geld in gestoken om dat bij elkaar te krijgen. Maar dan heb je ook 9kW aan verkerker vermogen en dubbel 18 per kant 4* hoorngeladen 18" als cluster in het midden en 2* dubbel 10 geladen per kant aan top. (is voor 500man) 300 man is dubbel 18" plus hoorn per kant en direct 15/2 top per kant. enja dan worden er wel klappen uitgedeeld, zeker nu met de 18" LP 36E hoornkasten (draagt ook nog eens ver)

----------


## Dr. Edie

Moet ik je ook wel weer gelijk in geven.. Het ligt ook wel aan de locatie. Een kleine gymzaal zou dan misschien lukken moeten (maar 350 man, zou het nooit durven). Openlucht kan je al helemaal vergeten. Het ligt natuurlijk ook aan de klus, het budget en de wensen van de organisatie en jouzelf.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

heey mensen

Ik wil toch weleens weten welke snoeren ik moet gebruiken voor mijn set (mackie). Dan bedoel ik niet van xlr naar xlr maar welke merk is goed. Het moet een mic snoer zijn die geen afbreuk kan gaan doen op het geluid kwaliteit. Dus geen dap of showtec!!!! Ik zou jullie me ff de verlanglijstje doorgeven voor de toekomst laat dan maar horen wat er anders moet.

Boxen luister en dan tops kopen. 
Snoeren te kopen (zwart)
Flicht cases maken voor boxen (die ook als statief kunnen worden gebruikt)
2 x 1 meter driehoek truss 30 x 30 x 30 (als statief)
19 inch rack voor snoeren in laadjes te doen, daar komt dan ook de eqaulizer in. Eventueel nog een stroom schoonmaak app.
Een mackie mixer 8 kanaals. 
Senheiser of shure mic (welke weet ik nog niet daar moet ik ff het forum over door spitten.!!!!!

Dit is voor de komende tijd ongerveer terwaarde van 2500 eurie maar dan is het ook de bedoeling om dan al geld ermee te gaan verdienen. Dat ga ik zo veel mogelijk doen met musicals en speches en oppening uitversterken en daar de set (het hier bovenstaande) terug verdien en den subs kopen. Over de musical is het niet moeilijk 100 meter rijden en ik ben bij een musical zaal.

Ik heb nog een vraagje is het ook verstandig om de stroom schoon te maken. Ik heb zon app gezien maar als daar het geluid nog beter mee word is dat alleen maar beter. Het kost ook niet zo veel 50. ja of nee zon stroom schoon maak ding.

Ik heb nog een vraagje voor tussen door. Hoeveel ampere kan ik maximaal van een gewoon huisstopcontact afnemen want de tops (die drie weg) trekken op max powerrr 16 ampere. Ik weet niet of dat kan. Anders moet ik weer een oplossing zoeken.

Greetzzz

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> Ik wil toch weleens weten welke snoeren ik moet gebruiken voor mijn set (mackie). Dan bedoel ik niet van xlr naar xlr maar welke merk is goed. Het moet een mic snoer zijn die geen afbreuk kan gaan doen op het geluid kwaliteit. Dus geen dap of showtec!!!! Ik zou jullie me ff de verlanglijstje doorgeven voor de toekomst laat dan maar horen wat er anders moet.



Lekker alles van Neutrik nemen, zeker wanneer je ze vaak in en uittrekken moet. Voor in vaste installatie (of in je versterkerrack) volstaan de Dap's meer dan prima.




> citaat:
> Boxen luister en dan tops kopen. 
> Snoeren te kopen (zwart)
> Flicht cases maken voor boxen (die ook als statief kunnen worden gebruikt)
> 2 x 1 meter driehoek truss 30 x 30 x 30 (als statief)
> 19 inch rack voor snoeren in laadjes te doen, daar komt dan ook de eqaulizer in. Eventueel nog een stroom schoonmaak app.
> Een mackie mixer 8 kanaals. 
> Senheiser of shure mic (welke weet ik nog niet daar moet ik ff het forum over door spitten.!!!!!



Wat je hier allemaal bleert.. Geen flauw idee [} :Smile: ]




> citaat:
> Dit is voor de komende tijd ongerveer terwaarde van 2500 eurie maar dan is het ook de bedoeling om dan al geld ermee te gaan verdienen. Dat ga ik zo veel mogelijk doen met musicals en speches en oppening uitversterken en daar de set (het hier bovenstaande) terug verdien en den subs kopen. Over de musical is het niet moeilijk 100 meter rijden en ik ben bij een musical zaal.



Hier hetzelfde.




> citaat:
> Ik heb nog een vraagje is het ook verstandig om de stroom schoon te maken. Ik heb zon app gezien maar als daar het geluid nog beter mee word is dat alleen maar beter. Het kost ook niet zo veel 50. ja of nee zon stroom schoon maak ding.



Ik gebruik geen "stroom schoonmaak ding" en alles draait perfect. Bespaar je die 50 Euro mooi.




> citaat:
> Ik heb nog een vraagje voor tussen door. Hoeveel ampere kan ik maximaal van een gewoon huisstopcontact afnemen want de tops (die drie weg) trekken op max powerrr 16 ampere. Ik weet niet of dat kan. Anders moet ik weer een oplossing zoeken.



16 Amp per groep.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Dat is duidelijke taal hierboven :Big Grin: .

Greetzz

----------


## Boi

Als er 100mtr verderop bij jou een theaterzaal zit zou ik daar maar eerst eens gaan vragen of je er gratis in de leer mag komen, dan kan je eerst eens wat over geluid en apparatuur leren en hoe het allemaal werkt. 
Bespaard je een hoop ellende en geld daarna. Dan weet je een beetje hoe het allemaal werkt en wat je echt allemaal nodig hebt, ondertussen kan je nog wat bij sparen want wat jij allemaal voor 2500euro wilt kopen gaat echt niet lukken, tenminste als je het goed wilt doen zonder ellende achteraf.

Boxen setje 1600euro, statieven 120euro, 220v kabels 100euro, goede mic kabels voor boxen aan te sturen 60euro, mixertje 350euro, sm58+xlr kabel 150euro. 
Moet ik nog even doorgaan met een 19"rekje en dan ook nog flightcases en truss, 380V slof???
Ga eerst eens in de leer voordat je begint, scheelt mensen hun gehoor, jou een hoop ellende en geld en je vader een heleberg grijze haren en hart verzakkingen.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_
> 
> Als er 100mtr verderop bij jou een theaterzaal zit zou ik daar maar eerst eens gaan vragen of je er gratis in de leer mag komen, dan kan je eerst eens wat over geluid en apparatuur leren en hoe het allemaal werkt. 
> Bespaard je een hoop ellende en geld daarna. Dan weet je een beetje hoe het allemaal werkt en wat je echt allemaal nodig hebt, ondertussen kan je nog wat bij sparen want wat jij allemaal voor 2500euro wilt kopen gaat echt niet lukken, tenminste als je het goed wilt doen zonder ellende achteraf.
> 
> Boxen setje 1600euro, statieven 120euro, 220v kabels 100euro, goede mic kabels voor boxen aan te sturen 60euro, mixertje 350euro, sm58+xlr kabel 150euro. 
> Moet ik nog even doorgaan met een 19"rekje en dan ook nog flightcases en truss, 380V slof???
> Ga eerst eens in de leer voordat je begint, scheelt mensen hun gehoor, jou een hoop ellende en geld en je vader een heleberg grijze haren en hart verzakkingen.
> groetjes
> Boi



Ik moet wel lachen als ik dit lees. De manier zoals jij het brengt. Maar ik ben al bezig met die musical zaal. En ik ga morgen ff regelen dat ik het geluid kan doen op mijn school (voor een musical. En pas over een maand kan ik me inschrijven voor een grote musical om mee te helpen met het geluid. Daar word of het duurdere spul gebruikt EV als monitoren en EAW als........

Greetzzz

----------


## Boi

> citaat:Ik moet wel lachen als ik dit lees. De manier zoals jij het brengt. Maar ik ben al bezig met die musical zaal. En ik ga morgen ff regelen dat ik het geluid kan doen op mijn school (voor een musical. En pas over een maand kan ik me inschrijven voor een grote musical om mee te helpen met het geluid. Daar word of het duurdere spul gebruikt EV als monitoren en EAW als........
> 
> Greetzzz



Blij dat je moet lachen om een ouwe rot die 2x zolang al met geluid bezig als dat jij op de wereld rond loopt!
En wat bedoel je precies met de zin: "Daar word of het duurdere spul gebruikt EV als monitoren en EAW als........"
Of word er goedkope dap-zooi gebruikt, zo kan je die zin ook afmaken.
Ook al in je budget er aan gedacht dat je 1 of 2 monitors nodig hebt met bekabeling en versterking voor het werk dat jij allemaal al hebt aan kunnen nemen in je gedachten.

Met wat jij allemaal wil gaan doen om geld te verdienen zodat je een paar subkasten erbij kunt gaan kopen heb je een budget van minimaal 3500euro nodig en dan is het nog erg krap dat budget.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Oke laat ik dan ff alles gaan uitschrijven maar dan ook echt alles

Oke hier gaan we

2 x sr 1530 (tops drieweg)
2 x swa 1801 (subs )
2 x srm 350 of 450 (monitor)
1 x mackie tafel 24 kanaals
een heleboel microfoons (Shure of Senheiser)
een heleboel meters stroom kabel zwart
een heleboel meters mic kabel (DAP???)
2 x 19 inch (14eh) rack voor eqaulizer en limiters en aansluiting en ontvangers voor de mics
een cd-spelers of 2 (pioneer DVJ-01  :Big Grin:  )
een heleboel aansluit snoer
Ik geloof dat dit het zon beetje was, maar nu praat (schrijf) ik over heel veel geld. Oja natuurlijk nog flicht cases en statieven. En een lekkere stoel om op te zitten. Goede koptelefoon (misschien wel Senheiser). Het is inderdaad een hele waslijst. Maarja als je zon grote set hebt, dan moet je ook maar eens gaan kijken naar waar laat je spullen en wat is je vervoer. Welke vergunning heb je nodig. En ga zo maar door. Dus wil je een beetje knap iets hebben dan ben je ruim 10 a 15000 kwijt maarja, dat zit er ff nog niet in voor mij. Ik ben al heel blij als ik de sr 1530 van Mackie 2 van op mijn kamer heb staan. Als die dingen niet bevallen of ..... dan verkoopt dat weer makkelijk. Dus ik denkt hou ik het gewoon op 2 tops met 2 statieven 8 kanaal mixer en de mic s die leen ik weel van de zaaleigenaar en dan eventueel zelf kopen alles in flicht cases. Maarja dat is nog een tijdje verder. Ik ga eersts maar een keer naar verschillende boxen luisteren.

Greetzzz

----------


## Boi

Bezint eer ge begint, is een erg oudgezegde en dat gaat bij jouw zeker op. Als het niet bevalt verkoopt het weer makkelijk, jaja kost je alleen wel geld want niemand koopt iets 2dehands voor de nieuwprijs.
En je waslijstje is leuk. Jammer dat je zo onnadenkend bent nog, ook wel leuk. Lees het lijstje over een jaar of 3 nog eens terug, waarschijnlijk ziet het er iets anders uit tegen die tijd.
Geluidstechniek kost geld, veel geld. En als je het goed wilt doen, heel erg veel geld.
En er zijn er maar weinig die er van kunnen leven.

Je kan je geld maar 1 keer uitgeven, hoop dat je het wijs doet.
succes
Boi

----------


## Watt Xtra

ik denk dat ik maar kap met hierop te reageren, LJ fransis "ga in de leer en werk eerst maar eens. droom dan verder over apparatuur en kom dan eens terug met te verwezelijken wensen. je veranderd steeds van mening en keuzes van apparatuur en waar voor te gebruiken, 

..maar ik droom ook nog van een stel labgruppen.....
.........en een eigen vrachtwagen.......

----------


## vasco

Ik krijg het gevoel dat LJ Fransis-go 's-nachts heerlijk slaapt en droomt.

Ik doe nu al heel wat jaar geluidstechniek en ik kan je zeggen dat ik alleen een kleine set voor bands heb en geen enkele versterker en speaker in eigen beheer. Elke ruimte is anders dus dat huur ik zodat ik altijd op maat en wens kan komen. Musicals gebruik ik behalve mijn rackje compressors en wat mics niks van mijzelf omdat ik, a. toch niet uitkom met mijn 24 kanaals tafel (stuk of 15 zenders en live orkest) en b. je dan ook weer op maat kan huren. Uiteraard bereken ik de huur door aan de klant. Probeer eerst eens realistisch te worden. Je bent net 13 jaar dus komt nog maar net kijken. Verwacht niet dat je op je 16e achter een Midas Heritage 2000 48 kanaals tafel zit in een theater. Ga in de leer want er komt veel meer bij kijken dan de apparatuur. De spullen zijn het gereedschap waarmee wij ons werk doen en dat hoeft niet altijd veel te zijn als het maar wel goed is. Goed spul kost geld, veel geld en dan kan je misschien beter huren omdat ook de opslag geld kost en jij vast niet alle cases in de woonkamer van je ouders mag stallen.

Kan maar 1 ding zeggen; "Wordt wakker, je wekker gaat!!!"
Ga echt in de leer (je bent hier al begonnen en dat is goed) want als ik vanaf pagina 1 begin te lezen ben je met kennisniveau 0 hier begonnen. Niet rot bedoeld want iedereen begint ergens met kennisvergaring. Om jezelf dan nu al rijk te dromen met een set wordt, ben ik bang, later alleen maar een domper en kost je gelijk je naam als het niet lukt/werkt. Probeer dan later nog maar eens in de bizz te komen als je je naam niet meer mee hebt. Een naam opbouwen kost jaren bloed, zweet en tranen maar is in 5 seconden onder de zoden gestopt als het mis gaat (en dat is niet alleen in de mediatechniek zo maar bij elk bedrijf).

----------


## Boi

Amen

----------


## DJ Thiago

> citaat: Oke laat ik dan ff alles gaan uitschrijven maar dan ook echt alles
> 
> Oke hier gaan we
> 
> 2 x sr 1530 (tops drieweg)
> 2 x swa 1801 (subs )
> 2 x srm 350 of 450 (monitor)
> 1 x mackie tafel 24 kanaals
> een heleboel microfoons (Shure of Senheiser)
> ...



Bohja, gow, waarom niet [B)]

En waarom niet van den eersten keer een paar palen erbij, en blonde babes om er aan te hangen, 
sommigen vinden dat de waarde van je show optrekken.
En natuurlijk een Porsche of een Ferrari erbij é, die babes willen ook wel wat.

Idd, tijd om wakker te worden.[ :Embarrassment: )]
Bovengenoemde set is gewoonweg onhaalbaar voor u op dit moment en de komende momenten.

realisme is een mooie eigenschap ... [8D]

mvg Thiago

----------


## DJ Thiago

Trouwens, 

moet je je openingstopic zelf nog eens goed lezen.
Waar jij vandaan komt zeg,
het budget is ver 5 voudigd, en je doelstellingen zijn helemaal anders.

Eerst wilde je een café van 300 man van deftig geluid kunnen voorzien, nu wil je de hele cast van The Sound Of Music helemaal op je eentje (eigen materiaal) ondersteunen.

Mooie plannen, mooie vooruitzichten, mooi iniatief, helaas onmogelijk.

Toch veel succes in ieder geval

mvg Thiago

----------


## sis

LJ Fransis-go, het wordt hier een soap [8D]
Als het waar is dat je 13 bent, kan je misschien jou hobby uitvoeren : modelbouw  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]
sis

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Samengevat: het gaat helemaal nergens meer over. Je weet (nog) niet waar je over praat en je weet ook niet wat je wil. Daarbij komt dat je niet weet wat je nodig hebt.
Als laatste, je kan nog zulke mooie spullen hebben, maar je blijft 13.

----------


## Boi

Tja 13 en een eigen bedrijfje opzetten met apparatuur waar hij nog geen sjoegen van heeft en dan ook nog geld ermee verdienen, prachtig toch, maar hoe zou hij de nota opmaken voor de klanten, met of zonder btw?

Ga in de leer en spaar nog een paar jaar door en denk niet dat je dan al de wijsheid hebt gevonden, die komt pas vele jaren later.

Veel plezier en wees eerst nog maar even kind en tiener, het is voorbij voor dat het je lief is.

groetjes
Boi

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> ...hobby uitvoeren : modelbouw [)]



Wat is er mis met treintjes als hobby [8)] :Smile: 

Maar geniet ervan dat je pas 13 jaar bent en nog een schooltijd met dito "vrouwen" voor je hebt [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Natuurlijk nooit verkeerd om na te denken wat je later wilt gaan doen maar blijf wel met beide benen op de grond. Wil je het A/V vak in ga je dan serieus inlezen/leren. Gooi niet zomaar met termen zoals je hier begon als je (nog) niet weet wat ze inhouden of voor staan.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Nou jongens 

Jullie hebben allemaal gelijk en ik denk dat ook verstandiger voor mij is om met dit topic te stoppen. Ik zelf ga een hele tijd op achtergrond blijven. Als ik wat meer geld heb en wat meer heb geleerd dan kom ik wel weer terug. Maar dan wel ondere een andere naam. Dus als ik over een jaar weer terug ben met de zelfde vraag dan weet wie het is. Nou allemaal hartstikke bedankt voor jullie hulp. Dus de groetjes en tot over een jaar ofzo.

Greetzzz :Big Grin:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> 
> Nou jongens 
> 
> Jullie hebben allemaal gelijk en ik denk dat ook verstandiger voor mij is om met dit topic te stoppen. Ik zelf ga een hele tijd op achtergrond blijven. Als ik wat meer geld heb en wat meer heb geleerd dan kom ik wel weer terug. Maar dan wel ondere een andere naam. Dus als ik over een jaar weer terug ben met de zelfde vraag dan weet wie het is. Nou allemaal hartstikke bedankt voor jullie hulp. Dus de groetjes en tot over een jaar ofzo.
> 
> Greetzzz



Kom je nou mee[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj franko

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: grapjas. nu heeft iedereen zich zo bezig gehouden met het zoeken voor een mooie set voor je en nu kap je ermee. Eigenlijk wel slim idee hoor. Had bij pagina 3 al het idee dat je moest kappen. dus ben maar naar pagina 8 gegaan om te kijken wat je er nu van bakte. sorry hoor maar zelf ik weet er nog meer van. maarja ik lees al een aardige tijd dit forum :Big Grin: 

groetjess Franko

----------

